
Feds announce unprecedented autonomous vehicle guidelines - prostoalex
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/2016/09/19/feds-announce-unprecedented-autonomous-vehicle-guidelines/90716884/
======
oferzelig
Yeah it was mentioned here already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12536932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12536932)

